# Anthracite Paint code



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello all, I going to re-spray some alloys im getting, Id like to do them in anthracite, does anyone have a paint code for that colour. I went into my local paint supplyer but he just gave me loads of samples, I came across a seat graphite colour which looked ok on the card, but would like to have the proper anthracite if I can.

Also if anyone has any pics of anthracite alloys, would be much apreciated,

thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

im not sure but i think its just a case of choosing a colour that you like.im not sure that there is actually a defined anthricite colour if you know what i mean.i may be wrong though.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Anthracite, iirc, isn't a colour. It's an effect within a colour, e.g, mocha antracite, which is brown in colour, but has a anthracite effect to it. I don't know if that makes sense, and I could well be wrong!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

They will be no proper anthracite code in so much that Renault will paint there anthracite wheels a different colour to Honda.

Get you self back down to a bodyshop or paint supplier and look at some chips again and pick the one you like.


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys, I think the Seat graphite maybe a good match, I just didnt want to spray them and then think ummm yer I dont like it lol, it looks good on the sample, but outside on a bigger surface is a different matter,

and £30 for 1/2 ltr of base seems a tad on the expensive side, what do you guys pay,

cheers ian


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

im not sure if thats expensive or not as i usually just use rattle cans.never needed all that much before and dont have the skills or tools to use proper spraying equiptment


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

iantype-r said:


> Thanks for the replys guys, I think the Seat graphite maybe a good match, I just didnt want to spray them and then think ummm yer I dont like it lol, it looks good on the sample, but outside on a bigger surface is a different matter,
> 
> and £30 for 1/2 ltr of base seems a tad on the expensive side, what do you guys pay,
> 
> cheers ian


That's about right.


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Lots of Paint Codes here http://www.glasurit.com/COLOR/new-color-online/m1frameset.php?language=1 if you play around with it.

or just go a Google image search for "anthracite alloy wheels" and you will see how it looks on different designs. IMHO it suits multi spoke wheels best.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

bmw do a paint colour called sparkling graphite  

a22 is the number i think - i used this for some wheels and if you google the colour for bmw you will see it


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

the colour in question on my wheels i painted:


----------

